

Bothsidesofthetable.com hacked? Or is my DNS playing up? - hcho

Seems to be resolving to Eastern European car sales web site. Anyone in touch with Mark Suster?
======
charliepark
He's been having some trouble in general over the last few days / weeks. I'm
guessing he's aware of it, but I don't know that he's totally sure how to best
deal with it.

(By "trouble" I mean "issues with spammers / hackers.")

~~~
olefoo
It's definitely being redirected at the webserver rather than at the DNS

    
    
       curl -i -H "Host: bothsidesofthetable.com" http://174.143.45.97
       HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
       Server: Apache/2.2
       Cache-Control: max-age=86400
       Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
       Date: Thu, 17 Jun 2010 14:37:47 GMT
       Location: http://www.automobili.autentik.net/
       Expires: Fri, 18 Jun 2010 14:37:47 GMT
       Set-Cookie: X-Mapping-beedigeg=691198E1FA1F27701D16C4CD70CDDA22; path=/
       Content-Length: 320
    

The target site also hosts malware. Was the victim site running a wordpress
blog?

------
mschaecher
I got the same thing this morning and multiple times this afternoon at Both
Sides. I @mentioned it to him on Twitter, but never heard back. Hope he is
aware of it though.

------
JBiserkov
manually adding www. seems to solve the problem for most links

